# My story (actual easiest legit cure)



## BHeaton (Oct 12, 2019)

I was lost. Numb. I found God. Or should say Jesus brought me out of the darkness. Either way, simple as that. Message me if you wanna be friends. You'll probably find I'm a lot smarter than you think. I want to help some of you heal. Add me on Facebook if you want down the track. Let's remove those labels and deconstruct what is really going on with you! Otherwise I advise seeing a really good psych. Also perhaps "DDD" is a combination of freeze/playing possum (well that is fact) but also fawn (appeasing to abuser is emotionally draining) of the list of stress responses we have. My dog is awesome HMU! Also got some really good songs that are very specific about this sort of sadness and worry. Thanks for reading. And remember this whole label of depersonalisation is super standard in everyone. Read up dissociation in the workplace. Also check out 'personalisation' (anxiety) haha, flip side! This website could probably benefit just by being renamed "emotionally numb forums" but I suppose people would find it unappealing because they don't really understand feelings anyway.


----------



## BHeaton (Oct 12, 2019)

I'll probably never be assed to come back to this site so email me [email protected]

Seriously email me lol. Feel again. Be genuine. That's all you want. Buy a puppy. Come to church. Stop overanalyzing and just feel! Know you are loved. Realise how much your Mum loves you! Kiss your puppy. Bye now


----------



## BHeaton (Oct 12, 2019)

I will be praying for everyone on this site. Also invite conversation with whoever wants to talk. Here's a pic of my tiny mutt too. Much love, Brandon


----------



## BHeaton (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.dpmanual.com/articles/depersonalization-forums-why-you-must-avoid-them/

https://www.dpmanual.com/about/depersonalization-definition-what-is-it/ <--- read the first paragraph in bold and say the world FEEL loudly! You may notice it is used like every 3rd word.

And then just recognise your FEELINGS of depersonalization and work out what might be the cause.

This is exhausting. You guys better bloody listen ! I can't spend all my time here. As the first article said don't spend your time on these forums. Sorry to the admins,


----------

